# running PVC pipe through joists



## Doug60m (Dec 3, 2011)

Is it ok to heat pvc to make it more flexible so I can feed it through the floor joist holes. Otherwise I need to put a coupling between each joist.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Not sure about heating it (people do it; how I'm not sure) but be sure you are not drilling too large a hole or too close to the edges of your floor joists (you'll weaken them and have a bigger problem).
Search this site or google for hole size and placement in a joist; this has been covered a bunch of times.
What size pipe and what size joists?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Doug60m said:


> Is it ok to heat pvc to make it more flexible so I can feed it through the floor joist holes.


Er... that's a BIG fat NO.



> Otherwise I need to...


Otherwise... you you need to install the pipe BELOW the joist.

Something like this:


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

the ONLY time i see where it is legit to bend PVC is for pool installs where the PVC has to curve to the shape of the pool. but they use special torches and it takes a lot of expertise and practice to do it successfully without weakening the PVC.


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

How thick is the pipe? I put 9 ft of 2 inch ABS through a 2x6, 16 inch centre wall without needing any heat. Granted, you need room behind it to start and a big hammer. Got easier once i was through the second stud.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Canucker said:


> ...Granted, you need room behind it to start and a big hammer.


I once removed some siding and sheathing on a building in order to get pipe (over 600LF of 3" PVC) into the joists between floors. That was a fun day.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

How about some Vaseline or other lubricate to help get it through?


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Doug60m said:


> Is it ok to heat pvc to make it more flexible so I can feed it through the floor joist holes. Otherwise I need to put a coupling between each joist.


Have you considered using PEX tubing instead?

HRG


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a thought : 


What are you using the pvc for?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this a drain or supply line?
Suppys should be copper, Pex or CPVC not PVC.
No way do you want to have couplings every few ft.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

More answers than questions. Where did the OP go?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

bob22 said:


> More answers than questions. Where did the OP go?


To go buy a blowtorch.

:wink:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

and some astroglide


----------



## Doug60m (Dec 3, 2011)

Task done, 1 1/2 inch pvc. My weight was enough to bend it and then banged on the end to move it along. Thanks for all the thoughts.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Doug60m said:


> Is it ok to heat pvc to make it more flexible so I can feed it through the floor joist holes. Otherwise I need to put a coupling between each joist.


I can't count how many greenhorn apprentices I've watched struggle with this. :laughing: I finally have pity on them and show them another "trick of the trade"


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonder if he did go through the joists. Hope not


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

JetSwet said:


> Wonder if he did go through the joists. Hope not


Pray tell why not?


:huh:


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Alan said:


> Pray tell why not?
> 
> :huh:


Nothing should go through the joists for pluming except electric wire


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

JetSwet said:


> Nothing should go through the joists for pluming except electric wire


Huh?:huh:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

JetSwet said:


> Wonder if he did go through the joists. Hope not


You mean I don't need my 2-9/16" self feeding bit for my hole hawg?
How about my 3-5/8" bit? :whistling2:


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> You mean I don't need my 2-9/16" self feeding bit for my hole hawg?
> How about my 3-5/8" bit? :whistling2:


I mean in no disrespect but if a plumber needs to blow a 3"+ hole threw a joist to make the drain plumbing work then theres issues. A plumber should never manipulate a carpenters/ builders work that way. 

I hope you guys are just messing with me


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

JetSwet said:


> I mean in no disrespect but if a plumber needs to blow a 3"+ hole threw a joist to make the drain plumbing work then theres issues. A plumber should never manipulate a carpenters/ builders work that way.
> 
> I hope you guys are just messing with me


It's done all the time- through studs and joists.
Go to a lumber yard that carries engineered floor joists and they will give you the permissible locations and sizes for your holes, even duct work.
also, building codes have regulations that address holes in dimensional lumber. 

But none of this would be needed if the carpenters would stay out of the plumbers way :laughing:


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh jeeez?!?..... Lol


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> It's done all the time- through studs and joists.
> Go to a lumber yard that carries engineered floor joists and they will give you the permissible locations and sizes for your holes, even duct work.
> also, building codes have regulations that address holes in dimensional lumber.
> 
> But none of this would be needed if the carpenters would stay out of the plumbers way :laughing:


Sweet mother of hole-hawg, wouldn't it be nice for us plumbers if we could just say : No, I can't drill any holes in your lumber. Build it around my pipes.


LOL. :laughing:


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

I cant count how many Joists and 2x4 were completely cut to fit drain lines, vents, and 90s so on and so forth in the apt complex I work at. its to the point were ive seen what looks like 3 separate wall studs to the joists in a load barring wall for bathroom wall this being said now holds little to no structure. all I can say is that back in the 50s when thy built they were half in the bag but now I'm wondering?!?!? lol 

It's a good thing I'm not a plumber or a carpenter for that matter


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

JetSwet said:


> I cant count how many Joists and 2x4 were completely cut to fit drain lines, vents, and 90s so on and so forth


A floor joist should never be completely cut in any circumstance without the load being properly transferred or "headered"


That's not to say they didn't do it, but completely cutting a joist is a far stretch from drilling holes through them.


:huh:


----------

